# Conexión de un optoacoplador.



## YouWoTMA (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola.

He estado buscando información acerca de como se debe de conectar un optoacoplador, y me he encontrado con el siguiente circuito:

Segun su creador "El valor de R1 seria 270 ohms para una IF minima de 10.7 mA y el valor de R2 seria de 4.7 KOhm para una IL de 1.1 mA que asegura la saturación del transistor"

Y... La verdad es que no entiendo el funcionamiento (no llevo mucho con la electronica) 

¿la entrada del L293D no estaria siempre a +5v, independientemente de si el PIC tiene en on o off su salida?
La verdad es que no me aclaro... Os agradeceria que me lo explicaseis
Saludos.


----------



## gca (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola 
Mirate el circuito de esta pagina que es de lo mas sensillo y entenderas mas facil su fncionamiento.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/cruceir/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Jun 13, 2008)

YouWoTMA dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> He estado buscando información acerca de como se debe de conectar un optoacoplador, y me he encontrado con el siguiente circuito:
> 
> ...



Cuando el PIC envía un  nivel bajo la R1 conduce y enciende al LED, para eso son suficientes los 10.7 mA. 
Cuando el LED se enciende activa a la base del fototransistor y éste a su vez se satura. Es decir que hace que el colector del transistor baje su voltaje VL a casi 0 volts. Es por ello que, contestando a tu pregunta, la entrada del L293D no siempre va a estar a +5v, pues cuando el transistor se satura, esa entrada baja a 0 lógico, al mismo voltaje al que baja el colector.

Para que entiendas mejor esto, te recomiendo que leas acerca del transistor utilizado como switch, por ejemplo aquí:

http://www.unicrom.com/tut_transistor_como_switch.asp

Saludos.


----------



## marrison (Sep 22, 2009)

Como se utiliza el octoacoplador 4N25? como se hacen las conexiones para que un pulso de 6V 0.01 A permita el paso de una corriente de 9v 1A ?

me dijeron que use un bc548 y un diodo 1n4001 pero no se como. Por favor ayuda!!!
gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 22, 2009)

YouWoTMA dijo:


> ¿la entrada del L293D no estaria siempre a +5v, independientemente de si el PIC tiene en on o off su salida?
> La verdad es que no me aclaro... Os agradeceria que me lo explicaseis
> Saludos.


 
Mira, el L293D es un driver para motor, es decir, controla el arranque de un motor. Según como lo conectes, fijate en el datasheet y tendrás un motor que gire en un sentido segun el pulso de entrada, un bajo o un alto.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/texasinstruments/l293d.pdf

No se para que quieres el optoacoplador, existe varios, con transistor, con scr, con triac.

checa esto: http://us.100y.com.tw/pdf_file/MOC3010-2,20-3.PDF

El enlace te manda al datasheet del MOC3010, funciona con un triac.

Los optoacopladores sirven para aislar corrientes y voltajes altos en comparación con el dispositivo que los controla.



			
				marrison dijo:
			
		

> Como se utiliza el octoacoplador 4N25? como se hacen las conexiones para que un pulso de 6V 0.01 A permita el paso de una corriente de 9v 1A ?
> 
> me dijeron que use un bc548 y un diodo 1n4001 pero no se como. Por favor ayuda!!!
> gracias


http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/QT/4N27.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## marrison (Sep 22, 2009)

hola !! ayudame a mi !!!
que no entiendo ni J
yo se para que sirve un opto
y se cada pin que es anodo catodo nc emisor colector base (en el caso del 4n25)
pero no se como usarlo para hacer que con un pulso de 6v 0.01A en la entrada, permita el paso de 9v 1 A ... lo quiero para usar como un switch donde la entrada la da un detector de proximidad infrarrojo que tiene como salida 6v 0.01A lo cual no me sirve para hacer sonar una sirenita, que funciona a 9 v 1A ... por eso necesito el opto... un relay no me sirve porque con 6v 0.01A (poca intensidad) no me mueve la bobina ni a cañonazos.... mi problema es q no se como hacer las conexiones con el opto!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marrison, checa tu correo y en el post que envié antes esta un enlace al datasheet del optoacoplador que quieres usar.


----------



## marrison (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola, mil gracias por responder...
si tengo ese datasheet, de ahi saque cada pin
1. anodo
2. catodo
3. nc
4. emisor
5. colector
6. base

de la salida del detector infrarrojo conecto el + al anodo, el - al catodo, despues pongo el + de los 9v 1A al + de la sirenita y el - de los 9v 1A y el - de la sirenita... al colector y emisor ???  pero cual al emisor y cual al colector?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pon el diseño -circuito- tal como lo sugieres, luego vemos que está mal..
k:


----------



## marrison (Sep 27, 2009)

Aqui te paso un esquema que improvise en paint del problema que tengo, gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bueno marrison, trata usando un transitor o un scr.
Aquí tienes un circuito, aver si te funciona, no lo probé solo improvise.

Si usas transistor, ponlo tal como se puso el scr.

Ahora bién, la sirena debe ser alimentada por la fuente de manera contínua, y sólo el disparador de la sirena estará conectasa al emisor del transistor del optoacoplador.

k:


----------



## danthb (May 10, 2012)

Disculpen si alguien me puede ayudar si sabn en un moc q significa cuando dic q añade un pequeño circuito de paso por cero


----------



## Scooter (May 11, 2012)

danthb dijo:


> Disculpen si alguien me puede ayudar si sabn en un moc q significa cuando dic q añade un pequeño circuito de paso por cero


Ps q deta l pso po ero e a rd d erna


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 23, 2012)

buscando buscando se encuentra, estaba chekando un cacho como ponerle a los pics optoacopladores y me encontre esta pagina, bueno, espero les sirva, porque igual al poner en google: conectar optoacoplador a un pic, me salio esta pagina del foro

bueno pa lagina es tesa: http://sputnik.epsj23.net/~eserra/elect/pics/sensorspic.html  espero sirva.


----------



## Esneyder Gutierrez (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola: 
Lo que pasa esque hasta hora estoy viendo las bases de electronica y el profesor que me esta dando clases me puso hacer un proyecto cualquiera, mi proyecto es ecender unos displays y controlar un electroiman de 24v con un l293 ya probe con un regulador de voltaje lm7805 y no me funciono los displays, encontre el 4n25 pero no se como conectar las entradas y ponerlo a funcionar con los 24v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2012)

Esneyder Gutierrez dijo:


> Hola:
> Lo que pasa esque hasta hora estoy viendo las bases de electronica y el profesor que me esta dando clases me puso hacer un proyecto cualquiera, mi proyecto es ecender unos displays y controlar un electroiman de 24v con un l293 ya probe con un regulador de voltaje lm7805 y no me funciono los displays, encontre el 4n25 pero no se como conectar las entradas y ponerlo a funcionar con los 24v.



No se entiende que quieres hacer


----------



## Esneyder Gutierrez (Oct 16, 2012)

mi proyecto es una caja de seguridad utilize unos displays para escribir open y close hasta hay me funciono perfectamente, quiero utilizar el electroiman como seguro de la caja controlado con un l293, pero el problema esque el electroiman funciona a 24v ya utilize el regulador de voltaje lm7805, pero a la hora de que conectaba el electroiman con el regulador los displays ya no me funcionaban y desconectaba el electroiman y me funcionaba los displays, le comente al profesor qué que podria hacer, y el me digo que aberiguara el 4n25 que ese cervia pero no se como conectarlos.


----------



## Juankike11 (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola a todos, tengo que hacer una practica con un Optoacoplador a salida SCR, supuestamente mi profesor, al mandar un pulso al IRLED el SCR se activa y cierra el circuito haciendo girar el motor y se mantiene activado aunque deje de estar el pulso en el IRLED y solo se desactivara si abrimos SW1, pero a nadie le salio la práctica, lo que a todos nos hizo el circuito fue que al mandar el pulso el SCR se activaba pero al dejar de mandarlo se desactivaba y no se sostenía o mantenía activado, ninguno de mis compañero conoce el funcionamiento del SCR pues no hemos llevado electrónica de potencia que es donde se ve ese tema y mi profesor no supo explicarnoslo y aunque ya investigue no encuentro nada claro es por eso que vine a pedirles su ayuda.

El pulso que llega al IRLED es de 5V
El motor es de 9V
El modelo del Optoacoplador es el H11C3

añado el diagrama


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola Juankike11

No se ve el diagrama, solo un cuadrito con una *X* inscrita.

Sin embargo. Un SCR para que se quede conduciendo, después de aplicarle una corriente al su Gate, debe circular una corriente mínima de cátodo a ánodo la cual viene especificada en sus hojas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2013)

Si la corriente es muy baja puede que el SCR no se cebe, aunque me resulta raro. ¿El motor era AC o DC?
Si estás en AC hay que activar de nuevo el SCR o triac en cada semiciclo.


----------



## Juankike11 (Abr 12, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Juankike11
> 
> No se ve el diagrama, solo un cuadrito con una *X* inscrita.
> 
> ...



Espero que ahora si se vea el diagrama, mi profe si menciono lo de la corriente de sostenimiento pero lo busque en el datasheet y no venía, el motor es de 9V DC pero voy a intentar demandarle mas corriente.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2013)

Ahí pueden pasar varias cosas que no sabemos:

 El consumo del motor es elevado y el SCR falleció en acto de servicio; leer el datasheet porque los optoacopladores casi nuca se usan directamente, se usan para disparar un elemento mayor.
 Es un motor de juguete con un colector de delgas "de juguete" osea de tres delgas o así y en los saltos de uno a otro se corta la corriente y se desceba el SCR. Para salir de dudas probar el circuito con una resistencia de consumo equivalente al del motor.
 La fuente es insuficiente y al arrancar el motor la sobre carga, la tensión cae a 0 y se desceba el SCR
 A saber, puede ser cualquier otra cosa, da mas datos del motor, consumo como encendéis el led, capacidad de la fuente

PD. Dile a tu profesor que el truco es ir el día antes a ver si funciona la práctica y si no va y no se sabe por qué se explica otra cosa


----------



## Juankike11 (Abr 25, 2013)

Hola Scooter, se me había olvidado pasar a decir que ya me funciono el circuito, simplemente era el modelo del optoacoplador el cual no enclavaba, el modelo era H11C3 pero lo cambie por un 4N40 y me funciono a la primera, gracias por la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## arturkick (May 7, 2013)

HOLA AMIGOS, me encuentro haciendo un circuito con un pic 16f887 el cual quiero que sus pines (RBO,RB1,RB3,RB3,RB4 y RB5) activen cada uno un grupo de 15 leds que en total funciona (el grupo de 15 leds) con 9v y 100 mA usando un optoacoplador, mi problema es que cuando hago la prueba en proteus conectando el opto, los led no encienden bien, adjunto una imagen.


Ya lo he hecho con transistores 2n2222 pero el pico no soporta activar los 6 transistores, solo activa 3, por esa razon quiero probar con un optoacoplador. 
Les agradeceria me puedan ayudar por favor. muchas gracias

agradeceria si alguien tiene un diagrama


----------



## albertoxx (May 7, 2013)

Puedes hacerlo del PIC al octo y luego al transitor que aguanta mas de lo que necesitas o directamente del PIC al transistor


----------



## arturkick (May 7, 2013)

gracias por tu respuesta.
Entonces supongo que te refieres a que haga algo como lo simulé en esta imagen no?
ahora te pregunto; crees que es necesaria la resistencia a tierra del emiso?, porque la puse al colector y sencillamente no funciona. gracias.


----------



## albertoxx (May 7, 2013)

Solo ponle una resistencia de unos 200ohm entre el pin 2 del opto y tierra, la pata 5 del octo a VCC, la pata 4 del octo a la resistencia de 500 y quitas esa de 10k y asi seguro que te funciona


----------



## arturkick (May 8, 2013)

GENIAL AMIGO, muchas gracias, funciona a la perfección, Gracias, finalmente quedó asi.


----------



## albertoxx (May 8, 2013)

Que bueno que te sirvio, adelante animo!


----------

